# Bee Crafts - Who makes them?



## lazybeestudio.com (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm just curious to see who is making what out there in the BeeSource Community.

This is the time of year (after your bees are put up) that we should think about making candles, soaps and balms with our wax and honey. This can be added income for your hobby and help you use up all those hive products.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

never made anything, but wouldnt mind learning to make balm, candles and soups


----------



## Judy Bee (Jul 4, 2006)

I've been making soap for around 25 years. I'm in the process of making my Xmas sale soaps and I've been adding a small amount of honey to my goatmilk soaps. I used to put beeswax in soaps, but it decreases the lather, so I'm saving all my beeswax for candles this year


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

I make all kinds of stuff and it's a good side line. My honey and wax is chemical free so that is a good selling point for my stuff. Theresa.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't produce such things but, i sell my products to those who would.

see here
http://www.beesinabasket.com


----------

